# zmarłą w piątek włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę



## Jana337

> Oriana Fallaci była niezwykle rzetelną, odważną i bezkompromisową postacią - tak zmarłą w piątek włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina szef redakcji programów katolickich TVP ks. Andrzej Majewski. Source


Cześć,

I think I will wait for a correction of this one before I venture another Polish only post. 

I know that it is about how Mr. Majewski commemorates the "on Friday deceased Italian writer and journalist", to translate it a bit literally.

Moje pytanie: I am a bit uneasy about the word order here:
*tak zmarłą w piątek włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina*...

Here's how I would write it:
*tak **w piątek **zmarłą włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina*

Would it be correct?

Thanks, 

Jana


----------



## Edgardg

Jana337 said:


> Cześć,
> 
> I think I will wait for a correction of this one before I venture another Polish only post.
> 
> I know that it is about how Mr. Majewski commemorates the "on Friday deceased Italian writer and journalist", to translate it a bit literally.
> 
> Moje pytanie: I am a bit uneasy about the word order here:
> *tak zmarłą w piątek włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina*...
> 
> Here's how I would write it:
> *tak **w piątek **zmarłą włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina*
> 
> Would it be correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jana



Cześć Jana
"zmarłą w piątek" sounds much better than "w piątek zmarłą" but the letter is not a mistake.

Cheers, Edgar


----------



## Little_Me

"Tak zmarłą w piątek..." is absolutely ok and correct, but "Tak w piątek zmarłą..." sounds not only bad but also quite as a mistake for me. It's not common, Jana, to hear it in that order in Polish!
Pozdrawiam!


----------



## symbolt

*tak **w piątek **zmarłą włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina

*I would say this might sound wrong for some people, but I have heard this before, it's just obsolete / literary syntax. 75-90 year old people would say that.

So I guess the rule here is: when you want to use an adverbial with a locative / temporal meaning, put it after the participle, if it is to modify the referent of the participle (_w piątek zmarłą pisarkę_... kiedy zmarłą? w piątek - refers to the late writer. Should be _Zmarłą w piątek pisarkę_).

If you put it before the participle, the reader will expect it to refer to something else within the sentence. e.g. _W piątek zmarłą pisarkę pożegnaliśmy na cmentarzu_ (kiedy [my] pożegnaliśmy? - w piątek - refers to the subject of the sentence).

I think the rule is a litte more lax with non-locative/temporal adverbials, e.g. _Tragicznie zmarłą pisarkę pochowano na cmentarzu przy ulicy XY_Z - my intuition is this would sound more correct than _w piątek zmarłą_... for most people, however _Zmarłą tragicznie pisarkę pochowano_... sounds more correct in terms of style.

Hope this helps


----------



## beclija

Just a side-question: Can you also have the participle+modification _after _the noun? Like:
pisarkę w piątek zmarłą
or 
pisarkę zmarłą  w piątek

(And if so, which one sounds better?)
Thanks.


----------



## symbolt

beclija said:


> Just a side-question: Can you also have the partcip+modification _after _the noun? Like:
> pisarkę w piątek zmarłą



Now you can have fun with the syntax in Polish, and many things are possible in theory but this one just sounds ungrammatical. However, you could see this in song lyrics I guess. 



beclija said:


> pisarkę zmarłą  w piątek



This one is possible, but unlikely in this very context. It suggests a list of things, or showing contrast between more than one item, e.g.

_Pisarkę zmarłą w piątek pochowamy pojutrze, a pisarkę zmarłą w niedzielę gdzieś w środku tygodnia._

This construction is a little formal, but it is used very often. It's just the context in the example above that makes it sound odd. Another example:

_Komputer kupiony w Ameryce sprzedałem niedługo po powrocie do Polski, ale swój stary komputer trzymam wciąż na strychu.
_
-showing contrast between two things of the same kind (one has been sold, one has been kept).

The examples above all show modification with a phrase (_zmarłą w piątek_, _kupiony w Ameryce_), but a simple adjective is also possible, e.g.

_Pisarze amerykańscy wspominają w swoich dziełach Polskę zdecydowanie rzadziej, niż pisarze polscy Amerykę.
_


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:


> Cześć,
> 
> I think I will wait for a correction of this one before I venture another Polish only post.
> 
> I know that it is about how Mr. Majewski commemorates the "on Friday deceased Italian writer and journalist", to translate it a bit literally.
> 
> Moje pytanie: I am a bit uneasy about the word order here:
> *tak zmarłą w piątek włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina*...
> 
> Here's how I would write it:
> *tak **w piątek **zmarłą włoską pisarkę i dziennikarkę wspomina*
> 
> Would it be correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jana


Apart from what others have already said (which more or less I agree with), I would add that _w piątek_ in the second sentence could also refer to Mr. Majewski who commented on her death on Friday, however, this, although possible, doesn't sound too good since the adverbial phrase lies too far from the verb.


----------



## symbolt

Thomas1 said:


> Apart from what others have already said (which more or less I agree with), I would add that _w piątek_ in the second sentence could also refer to Mr. Majewski who commented on her death on Friday, however, this, although possible, doesn't sound too good since the adverbial phrase lies too far from the verb.



_Tak w piątek wspomina zmarłą pisarkę Majewski. W poniedziałek wspomnienia pisarki nabierają żywszych barw, po odnalezieniu listu, który wspominał ich wspólną wizytę w Krakowie; w środę Majewski myśląc "To już tydzień od jej pogrzebu" czuje niepokój, który po chwili zmienia się w palący strach przed śmiercią. Majewski zaciska zęby, wymazując autorkę z pamięci. Następnego dnia Majewski wspomina już tylko jej książki._

I think you have to have a motivation to use the historic present - unless it appeared in a text like the above, I doubt the phrase _w piątek_ could refer to the time of the action denoted by _wspomina_ (the use of a past adverbial with the present tense is usually found in story-like texts, usually literary stories, much less often, I think, newspaper stories).


----------



## Thomas1

symbolt said:


> _Tak w piątek wspomina zmarłą pisarkę Majewski. W poniedziałek wspomnienia pisarki nabierają żywszych barw, po odnalezieniu listu, który wspominał ich wspólną wizytę w Krakowie; w środę Majewski myśląc "To już tydzień od jej pogrzebu" czuje niepokój, który po chwili zmienia się w palący strach przed śmiercią. Majewski zaciska zęby, wymazując autorkę z pamięci. Następnego dnia Majewski wspomina już tylko jej książki._
> 
> I think you have to have a motivation to use the historic present - unless it appeared in a text like the above, I doubt the phrase _w piątek_ could refer to the time of the action denoted by _wspomina_ (the use of a past adverbial with the present tense is usually found in story-like texts, usually literary stories, much less often, I think, newspaper stories).


It's true that you are likely to find such use of present historic in literature, nevertheless, I noted sometimes its usage by TV commentators or reporters who list for instance what a politician said to juxtapose his changes of mind. Anyway, I agree its rather typical for literature.


----------

